# PDA Holster for SR22



## jkon (Jul 26, 2013)

Does anyone out there own a PDA Holster for your Ruger SR22. If so then can you tell me what model PDA holster the SR22 will fit nicely in?

Thanks!


----------



## grade6man (Feb 15, 2013)

I also bought an SR-22 a few months back and am looking for a holster. They didn't have any at my local gunshop but did look on the Ruger site. I see they have the Fobus Paddle Holster for about $30. Wondered if anyone uses the Fobus and what you think of it? Just wondering. Grade6man


----------

